# Talgarth Lunatic Asylum



## DiscoWings (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi - this is my first post. I went to photograph Talgarth Lunatic Asylum in mid-Wales in late June 2010. There are lots of posts here relating to the history so really this is just a few of my photographs taken before my lens broke. At that point I went onto my other camera and made a short film which you can view on youtube [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gMbZbn5EAk[/nomedia]







The Main Hall.





Main Hall from the other end.





Main Hall ceiling showing the mould. From photos I've seen on this site this mould wasn't there a year ago.





Corridor near back of the complex.





Staircase behind theatre.





Corridor at top of previous stairs.





Room off previous corridor.





I believe this was the residential bar. 





An old staff room.





Another room in the staff block.





Unsure of what this part of the building was used for but it was next to what appeared to be a canteen or coffee room.





I'm pretty sure this was a social room for the residents as there was what appeared to be another room with a glass observation screen adjacent to it.





Residential corridor.





Unknown area.

Thanks for looking. Tom Ashmore


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jun 30, 2010)

Love this place,nice pics


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn good pics..and I am pissed at not seeing that residential bar..well done for that one.


----------



## amarisfionn (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey good report, really liked the photos and welcome to derelict places 
I've always wanted to go to Talgarth but its not so easy for a non-driver in surrey! Would have gone last time I was in Wales with the family but don't think my Nan would have enjoyed it much!!!


----------



## scottyg100 (Jul 1, 2010)

Really good photo's thank you for sharing.


----------



## skeleton key (Jul 2, 2010)

DiscoWings, realy well done like the picture alot and the use of natural light
almost moody kinda.
Nice n look forward 2 some more

SK


----------



## Potter (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice, and a bit creepy.

Could the unknown last one be cells/rooms?


----------



## tumbles (Jul 4, 2010)

Potter said:


> Very nice, and a bit creepy.
> 
> Could the unknown last one be cells/rooms?



Single Cells yes. The Padded Cells are still identifiable (with help from some of the original maps) on each male/female wing of the site. The most obvious is the one with the bed/duvet still laid out in it. 






The smaller window hints at it and brass fixings on the door can still be found. 

I popped in on Thursday.. the place is a real mess from 18-24 months ago. I've heard this weekend that the clock mech has been stolen in its entirety too


----------



## Faing (Jul 5, 2010)

relly great pics, how did ye bust a lens thogh?


----------



## thepetrolhead (Jul 6, 2010)

For a first post this is really first class.
Loved the place and the lack of vandalism.
You capture space and detail so nicely in each shot. Can't wait for your next reports.
Ps was that a dive cylinder in the bar fridge?!


----------



## loulou (Jul 6, 2010)

DiscoWings said:


> Hi - this is my first post. I went to photograph Talgarth Lunatic Asylum in mid-Wales in late June 2010. There are lots of posts here relating to the history so really this is just a few of my photographs taken before my lens broke. At that point I went onto my other camera and made a short film which you can view on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gMbZbn5EAk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow amazin place! really good pics


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have heard a rumour that the place is now closed off, don't know if it's true though.
Wayne


----------



## canonMAN (Jul 13, 2010)

*hey*

anyone going soonish?


----------



## redragon (Jul 18, 2010)

its true. They've gone made about asbestos in the place DUH!


----------

